# Groomer cut his hair too short.



## kavita1014

My sister took our 14 wk Havanese pup to the groomer and she cut his facial hair too short  He doesn't look the same and I miss his beard. I want to know...how long does facial hair take to grow? We are first time dog owners and didn't expect this. Also...what can we expect with his hair growth, particularly around the eyes? Thanks so much.

The pic is how he looks now.


----------



## kavita1014

Sorry this is Shiku's before look:


----------



## krandall

At his age, his hair was barely getting going. It won't take long to grow out to where it was. But you have to be very careful with groomers and be very specific about what you want, or there can be LOTS of surprises with Havanese. surf around this BB for a while, and you'll find TONS of horror stories! 

You also need to decide whether you want your pup kept in a short cut, or if you want him in a long coat. If you want a long coat, he should never have ANY of his hair cut except for a "sanitary trim" around his private parts and a clean-up of hair around the bottoms of his feet. 

If you decide you want something shorter, try to find some photos on the forum that appeal to you and take them with you when you talk to the groomer. However, keep in mind that even within the breed, some cuts work better with some types of hair than others. You won't get the same result with the same cut between a dog with a massive undercoat, curly hair or straighter, silkier hair. All will look (at least) a little different.

As far as the eyes are concerned, some people like to keep they hair around the eyes trimmed on pet dogs. I did for a while when Kodi was young, because it drove me crazy that I couldn't see his eyes. But honestly, if you can live through it, once the hair has grown long enough, the weight keeps it down out of their eyes without any trimming, and it's a lot easier than trimming all the time. It's your choice however. 

I actually think the groomer did a pretty good job on your pup, especially considering his very young age. She just neatened him up a bit. Some groomers will actually shave the top of the nose, which looks HORRIBLE as it's growing out. Your's didn't do that. He looks cute!


----------



## Marbel

I think he looks fine. May not have been what you wanted, but it's not horrible. I agree if you want him with a specific cut - you need to relay this to the groomer. I found a photo of a cut I like - that's what I take with me to the groomer. Also as Karen said, take a picture of how you want it to look with you. My Chloe, will be kept in a puppy cut, I have no desire to deal with a long coat - although gorgeous but it's not for me. Also Chloe thus far has a soft cottony coat - not sure what her adult coat will look like.


----------



## Suzi

It wont take to long to grow back. Maddies only time to the groomer they did the same thing. It will drive you crazy while it grows back because the hair will get in the eyes. It really bothered me more than it bothered Maddie. If you think about it your puppy's face is like it was about six or seven week's old.


----------



## Heather's

I think your puppy looks absolutely adorable. The groomer did a very nice trim. I have learned from many past experiences it is better to stay with your dog while it is being groomed. I would also check to see if there is a home groomer in your area. For me that has been the best solution to preventing surprises


----------



## Molly120213

The first trip to the groomer with Molly was a shock for me too. I missed her messy puppy face. After awhile I got used to the new look and I like it now. Her puppy cut is really working out well for us.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

I think the groomer did a beautiful job. Some trims leave the face full and the body short and the tail full and I think those cuts look off balance. The body looks small with this big head and tail. Your groomer balanced the head with the body and your pup looks proportioned. Your puppy looks adorable.


----------



## lfung5

I agree! I think the groomer did a fantastic job! I prefer the after picture.


----------



## Cody010414

Shiku looks adorable! I love his smile.


----------



## sandypaws

Shiku is very cute with and without his hair cut. The groomer did do a good job on him.


----------



## betteboop57

kavita1014 said:


> My sister took our 14 wk Havanese pup to the groomer and she cut his facial hair too short  He doesn't look the same and I miss his beard. I want to know...how long does facial hair take to grow? We are first time dog owners and didn't expect this. Also...what can we expect with his hair growth, particularly around the eyes? Thanks so much.
> 
> The pic is how he looks now.


Oh my gosh...he is ADORABLE!!!! 
I think the groomer did a pretty good job! He looks all neat & trimmed up.

I needed Teddy cleaned up a little after we got him the end of March. Our groomer SHAVED between Teddy's eyes!! I didn't think too much of it and figured we would let it grow back. WELL.... it's taking FOREVER for it to grow back! It was driving me CRAZY that not only couldn't I see his eyes, but I couldn't stand that HE couldn't see!! Many, MANY times I just wanted to clip it, but I remembered that Karen (I think it was Karen) had warned me and if I wanted to let it grow I had to resist the temptation. I am at the point now, FOUR MONTHS LATER, where I'm able to use some gel to hold it down and actually see his eyes!! AND AM SO GLAD I RESISTED TO TRIM IT!!!! (see picture of him on the couch.

His coat was growing nicely, I didn't want it all the way to the floor, but wanted him to look like a Havanese! Unfortunately, I've recently had to cut Teddy's hair short due to some matting (I was away & the person didn't comb/brush him well enough). I was SO upset when he came home practically shaved with a HUGE head! I had asked her to keep his beard...boy was that the wrong thing to say that! I wish she had trimmed it to match the rest of him. (see picture of him by his food/water)

Everyone told me it will grow back....and it is. Just taking forever between the eyes! I think we're going to keep the puppy cut, let the hair between his eyes grow out and probably trim his head/beard a little more to match his body. I did want a long to short coat, and that was fine as long as I was brushing/combing him everyday. But we will be going away again soon and we can't take him with us.....so I can't expect anyone to take care of his coat the way it needs to. And honestly, as it's starting to grow out a little, I kind of like that I don't have to do much maintenance.

The last picture was taken yesterday and it's about 2 weeks since his last FULL nearly shaved grooming!

I agree with what Karen said, look at pictures of other cuts here and bring to your groomer. Give her another chance, if she's well known around town. 
And don't worry....it'll take time, but his hair WILL grow back! At least his eyes weren't shaved! AND his head doesn't look out of proportion!!

He REALLY is cute as a button!!!


----------



## Nicm

I think he's adorable!!! Gosh what a handsome lil thing!!!

Groomer I think did a great job!

Nic & Darla


----------



## azcolaw

So cute - both ways!


----------

